# Fatal Trap in VMWARE 7 Guest



## weswitt (Nov 20, 2022)

Using VmWare 7 FreeBSD 13 will crash during boot.  Below is what I get:

```
Fatal trap 1: privileged instruction fault uhile in kernel node
cpuid = 0; apic id = 00
instruction pointer
stack pointer
frame pointer
code segment
= 0x20:0xffffffff81072703
= 0x28:0xfffffe0001d9ee40
= 0x28:0xfffffe0001d9ee50
= base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, tgpe 0xlb
= DPL 0, pres 1, long 1, def32 0, gran 1
= resume, IOPL = 0
= 11 ( idle: cpu0)
processor eflags
current process
trap number
panic: privileged instruction fault
cpuid = 0
time = 1
= 1
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 0xffffffff80c69465 at kdb _ backtrace +0x65
ttl 0xffffffff80clbblf at vpanic +0xl7f
#2 0xffffffff80clb993 at panic +0x43
#3 0xffffffff810afdf5 at trap _fataU0x385
ttA 0xffffffff81087528 at calltrap +0x8
#5 0xffffffff80c50bel at sched _ idletd +0xdel
#6 0xffffffff80bd8a5e at fork _exit +0x7e
#7 0xffffffff8108859e at fork _trampo 1 ine +0xe
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2022)

weswitt said:


> FreeBSD 13


13.0? 13.1? 13-STABLE?


----------

